

Only 25Mbps and up will qualify as broadband under new FCC definition - comex
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/fcc-chair-broadband-must-be-25mbps-and-isps-are-failing-to-deliver/

======
Shivetya
Welcome to regulated mediocrity!

Now we have the bar set so low that you can rest assured that media companies
will deliver.

3 up? I have 8 now but I bet I won't soon. All in the name of regulation. What
year is this guy living in? This is the problem when government regulates
without recourse, they will set minimum terms of service which result in
stagnation and even higher prices for faster services.

this is like the years when I enjoyed the speed of ISDN and finally really
slow and bad DSL because our local "regulated" phone company was meeting the
legal requirements and going exactly no further. Wasn't until the cable
company came along that I was even offered DSL above 3Mbps down.

------
vardump
25 Mbps is so ten years ago for most of the world. Just 3 Mbps upstream
bandwidth is enough? That's just 300-350 kilobytes per second! How are you
supposed to even transmit 1080p video with that little?

I think 100/20 would be more reasonable. Enough to utilize cloud services
effectively, handle high quality media files and tasks like remote backup.

